# bush baked beans recall



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

There appears to have been an recall placed for three 28 ounce variants of bush baked beans the flavors are original, country style, and brown sugar hickory. They say that some of the cans have defective side seams. I would advise you check your food stores for these cans and dispose of them. If you do find a defective can I would not chance it and just cut your losses, getting sick now would suck but getting sick in an shtf scenario could be a death sentence.

Bush's Baked Beans issues voluntary recall | 9news.com


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info ghostman


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Don't see nothing about getting a refund for my bad beans? I did a deal similar to the with Starkist tuna about 2 and half years ago, but the promised a refund in a class action lawsuit settlement. I still haven't received my cut as of yet, but at least I can add it as a receivable to my financial balance sheet.

See, here is my guarantee of a payday ...... Starkist Tuna Class Action Settlement | Class Action Rebates


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for the link
I have 3 cans covered by it


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

still waiting for my starkissed settlement


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

me to, I think the tuna settlement "IS SORRY CHARLIE"..
I looked, we don't have any BUSHs baked beans right now.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> still waiting for my starkissed settlement


The wait continues on ... and on, and on , and on.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Took ours back to the store and got a refund.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This post had me running to the SHTF shelves! I have 4+ cases of the stuff, but they're all 16.5 oz cans. Whew!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the notice! 

Doesn't affect me (I despise baked beans) but it is a great prepping food so I am sure lots of people have them in their preps!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. We eat our own body weight of those things each week. I will pass the on to the Warden..er I mean the Little Bride. I think we buy the smaller cans so it may not affect us either. i will go check as we speak.


----------

